# (?) GRHRCH David's Deuce of Dux MH



## GPR (Apr 17, 2009)

Available at Stud:

GRHRCH David's Deuce of Dux MH.

Deuce is a 5 year old yellow (very light) British male.* He is a really nice dog.* Super marker and also runs great blinds!* Went through the only 2 grands he has ran with perfect scores.* Went 8 for 10 in Master and qualified for the 2016 Master National. 

Standing at stud to approved bitches.* Call Matt Emerson at 870-329-2178 for more info.


----------

